# Windows photo Viewer opens all my programs Help



## nismo259 (Jul 2, 2010)

Every single programs opens up with windows photo viewer not "organizer" i dont know what is happening. Also when I try to open internet explorer it tells me to download a file with the name internet explorer.ink . Thanks


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, file associations problem, there is a link to fix this that is popular, however the code is not to my liking fails to delete the original key (happens when you copy someone else's work and don't fully understand it) Open the attached file and double click to merge into registry , safe to do, reboot to take effect, the IE association is .lnk not .ink btw. 


View attachment 73941


----------



## MargeM (Aug 20, 2010)

We are having a similar problem on a computer running Windows 7, but only for one user. The icons look different and when double clicked, open in Windows Photo Viewer. Clicking on the Start button, then All Programs, then individual program still opens in Photo Viewer.

Tried running the Exe7 file and re-booted, but no change
Any ideas?


----------



## mattycash (Nov 7, 2010)

I have the same problem on a students home laptop tried the Exe7 file and re-booted, but no change, deleted IconCache.db and a few other tricks but still everything opens with Photo viewer, I could sit here all day, opening properties of the short cuts and find target, then change the association, but this will take for ever

Can anyone help


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, run this to also fix the .lnk associations:-(double click the returned file to merge into registry, Restart.


View attachment 81587


----------



## mattycash (Nov 7, 2010)

Solved the problem
1.Click *Start* Menu, and then type *regedit* in the Start Search and press *ENTER*. Right click on regedit from the search results and run as administrator.
2.Navigate to the following registry branch: 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer\FileExts\[ext]
Replace the [ext] with the actual file extension that you want to restore its file type association to revert back to original Windows 7 default (probably .lnk). If you unsure, simply browse through all the sub-key under *FileExts*. 
3. Delete the sub-key named *UserChoice*. 
4. Exit from Registry Editor.


----------



## mattycash (Nov 7, 2010)

thanks jenae, didnt see your post but figuered out the problem was with .lnk, then edited registry


----------



## FallenXiN (Dec 12, 2010)

This thread saved me a ton of time and annoyance

Thank You 
ray:


----------

